

Avoidr: A Mobile Anti-Social Network - jsm386
http://www.avoidr.org/

======
furyg3
Back in the days of Friendster, I thought "Enemyster" would be a nice feature
for social networking sites. In addition to selecting your friends, also
select your enemies. The system can then recommend connections between people
who hate the same people :)

The idea came up when I met someone who referred to a girl (whom he had met
recently at a party) as "selfish" and "irresponsible". He didn't know that was
my ex, and he apologized profusely when I mentioned it.

I told him not to sweat it... he's clearly a good judge of character (as it
took me three years to figure those things out). It wasn't a lasting
friendship, but it was good for a few beers...

